# Bumper Boy Upgrade Electronics



## MDowney (Mar 22, 2008)

Do you think that the upgraded system coming out this spring will be worth the money? Just wondering if it is worthwhile or not. I currently have two derby doubles and 1 four shooter all with advanced sound.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

What is it supposed to do?


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

It will also operate a E collar from Hawk. It is looks closer to an ecollar transmitter instead of a big rectangle. It also comes with the advance sound if you have the speaker. Might be a nice upgrade for the price, also if you have the older electronics its your chance to upgrade.


----------



## tennlabs (Aug 16, 2009)

My BB electronics have been unreliable at best, so I'm upgrading as soon as I can and hope for more reliable performance. My dogs deserve to have it launch every time they focus!


----------



## rookie (Sep 22, 2003)

tennlabs said:


> My BB electronics have been unreliable at best, so I'm upgrading as soon as I can and hope for more reliable performance. My dogs deserve to have it launch every time they focus!


Amen to that! I have four 4 shooters that are a constance pain in my butt. You never know if you have a 4 shooter of three or 2 or none. Have replaced so many wires and servos that I have learned a new language!!! x#%&*@ and it is not in the dictionary. Now I use my Trainrites they work every time but I can't do a second shot to help the dog.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Glad I don't use mine that much I guess. As long as I charge the batteries, it all works. I might have changed one servo in about 8 years. Not sure if the upgrade is worth it to me.


----------



## tim bonnema (Jul 3, 2010)

wow only problem I have had has been with operator error. like forgetting to cock the darn thing. I too am thinking about the upgrade because of the big rectangle. it also seems like it will be nicer to use with less buttons the progaming feature and you can plug a winger into the upgade.


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

I've had some issues with my electronics as well so put in my order for the upgrade. I really hope this system is a little more reliable.


----------



## HeathT (Oct 27, 2010)

Will the new electronics allow you to operate a winger? 
Thanks
Heath


----------



## MDowney (Mar 22, 2008)

yes it will operate a winger


----------



## HeathT (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks
That's good news about the winger. One controller for everthing.


----------



## ksummerlin (Mar 26, 2009)

I have an Ultra II 4 Shooter and with the old style transmitter. I run my winger off it without the upgrade. All you have to do is buy the extra receiver and an adapter plug that goes into the motion port. It connects right to the wiring harness on the winger and operates off of the motion button on the transmitter. So, there is no need to purchase the upgrade if you are only wanting the advantage of running a winger off of the same transmitter as the BB. The only big advantage I see to the upgrade is the ability to add the e-collar.


----------



## HeathT (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that up. I am new to the bumperboy system.


----------



## Randy Moore (Aug 4, 2010)

How many BB & wingers will it handle?


----------



## jwh1949 (Apr 10, 2010)

I e-mailed BB a week or so ago to ask cost of upgrading my 8 year old 4 shooter and 2 shooter and I'm still waiting for a reply, Jack


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

jwh1949 said:


> I e-mailed BB a week or so ago to ask cost of upgrading my 8 year old 4 shooter and 2 shooter and I'm still waiting for a reply, Jack


I have emailed several times and never get an answer. If you are gonna use them as a main and addon it would be 135 for the first and 65 for the addon recievers.


----------



## Elliott Labradors (May 19, 2009)

The folks at Bumper Boy are having a temporary problem with their new computer system and receiving e-mails. In the past they have always been very prompt and professional with my request. Recently I was e-mailing to check on my electronics order and I didn't get a reply. I called the toll free number and they had not received my e-mail. They have always seemed very service oriented so I thought something must be up. I'd suggest calling the Toll Free number if you haven't received a reply (800-729-3822).

Wally


----------



## Bumper Boy (Mar 9, 2011)

jwh1949 said:


> I e-mailed BB a week or so ago to ask cost of upgrading my 8 year old 4 shooter and 2 shooter and I'm still waiting for a reply, Jack





Jason Glavich said:


> I have emailed several times and never get an answer. If you are gonna use them as a main and addon it would be 135 for the first and 65 for the addon recievers.


Hi there,

My name is Gary, and I am running the Customer Support, as well as the Marketing/Sales aspects of Bumper Boy. This website was brought to my attention by Wally Elliott, and I want to thank him. It has come to our attention that some peoples' emails have not been getting through to our system, including Wally's himself. We have now been in contact to understand why our email server has been causing some issues for this, as Wally has clearly not been the only person that hadn't heard back from us. 

I want to first say that we apologize for any inconvenience, and I will do my best to answer everyone's concerns here. I have no problem fielding any questions, and you can get a hold of me directly at 1-800-729-3822 and my extension is 221. We are doing everything we can over the next day or so to make sure that our email server is allowing all emails from everywhere, and it will be my job to make sure to filter out anything that I myself consider to be spam.

I hope to rectify this situation, and am happy to field any questions or concerns here directly in this forum. If you have any questions regarding any products that we are selling, or in direct correlation within this Topic right now (IE the new upgraded electronics), I am happy to answer them either by phone at the aforementioned number, as well as here within the forum.

I look forward to getting to know all of you, and once again want to thank Wally for bringing all of this to our attention.


----------



## Bumper Boy (Mar 9, 2011)

ksummerlin said:


> I have an Ultra II 4 Shooter and with the old style transmitter. I run my winger off it without the upgrade. All you have to do is buy the extra receiver and an adapter plug that goes into the motion port. It connects right to the wiring harness on the winger and operates off of the motion button on the transmitter. So, there is no need to purchase the upgrade if you are only wanting the advantage of running a winger off of the same transmitter as the BB. The only big advantage I see to the upgrade is the ability to add the e-collar.





trap said:


> How many BB & wingers will it handle?





HeathT said:


> Thanks
> That's good news about the winger. One controller for everthing.





rookie said:


> Amen to that! I have four 4 shooters that are a constance pain in my butt. You never know if you have a 4 shooter of three or 2 or none. Have replaced so many wires and servos that I have learned a new language!!! x#%&*@ and it is not in the dictionary. Now I use my Trainrites they work every time but I can't do a second shot to help the dog.





HeathT said:


> Will the new electronics allow you to operate a winger?
> Thanks
> Heath


To everyone here, let me see if I can clear a few issues up, and see if I can discuss with you all further about the perks and reasons to upgrade with our new electronics. We worked in conjunction with Hawx Outdoors to get these upgrades at a reduced price for our customer base. There are quite a few reasons to upgrade to the newest version of the electronics.

For starters, it seems a few of you seem to have problems with the units. The new units eliminate programming entirely; you no longer have to have issues where the programming has been lost, as it now just uses a three button system, with modes already set. All you need to do is switch a dial and press a button, and that's it. 

In the new electronics, directly on the receiver you can now change your sound (with advanced sound.) All new electronics come advanced sound ready, and if you only have standard sound, you would just pay $25 for the speaker, you wouldn't have to pay the regular $90 upgrade to advanced sound.

In regards to wingers, motion, retired gunners, all these can now be used directly off of the receiver as there is an auxiliary jack built right into the receiver. KSummerlin wrote, and is correct in saying, that all you would need to do to run a winger would be to purchase a new receiver and winger wiring harness. The cost there would run you $190 for the receiver, and an additional $10 for the harness (plus shipping). With the upgrade, a receiver is just $65, and you wouldn't need to purchase a wiring harness at all.

The new electronic upgrade comes with a brand new 2 year warranty on all the electronics, so for anyone that seems to be having technological problems, we have this for your concerns. The batteries are now lithium powered, and the transmitter itself takes just 2 hours to charge. It also comes with a car charger, as many of you have made the same mistake we all make in forgetting to charge something, and if you're out in the field and your units power down on you before lunch, just charge them in your car, and 10 minutes later you'll be out there running your dogs. The transmitter itself is also 100% waterproof now, and is shaped for comfort, and the interface is simple to use (just 3 buttons).

Lastly, to add to what KSummerlin had said, the new electronics also are the first to be an all-in-one training system, as the same transmitter that you would use to launch your units can be used with an E-Collar. There are also options like Auto Run/Dog and Gun ready, and you can find more information about that at the Bumper Boy website.

It allows you to run your launchers like a field trial, which will help the customer discussing using their Train Rites. The button also works along with your E-Collar, and can be mounted directly onto your gun for precision timing to correct your dog. You can also see the Hawx website that outlines this feature. I am not allowed as of yet to provide the link, but the website is Hawxdoggun.com

If you have any questions, I will make sure to get to them as quickly as possible. If you do have questions you would like answered, you can always call me directly at 1-800-729-3822


----------



## wojo (Jun 29, 2008)

Have 3 four shooters,1 two shooter. All with advanced sound. What is my total cost to upgrade to the new electronics.


----------



## Bumper Boy (Mar 9, 2011)

wojo said:


> Have 3 four shooters,1 two shooter. All with advanced sound. What is my total cost to upgrade to the new electronics.


Hi there Wojo,

The total cost for you to upgrade your (4) launchers in total would be:

$340.00

This would get you a transmitter that would be able to work all 4 of your launchers, as well as 4 receivers in total; one for each launcher.

If you would like to discuss it further, please post your questions here, or give me a call at 1-800-729-3822 extension 221.

Thank you, and I hope that I've answered everyone's questions so far for this. If you have any other questions or concerns, please feel free to reach me here, as well as by phone or email (if we have it back up working).


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Is there any update to when orders will be shipped? I know the march time frame was on the website when I looked, is sometime in March still looking good?


----------



## Bumper Boy (Mar 9, 2011)

Jason Glavich said:


> Is there any update to when orders will be shipped? I know the march time frame was on the website when I looked, is sometime in March still looking good?


Hi Jason,

There is an update to when orders will be shipped. The deal we have with Hawx outdoors was to get a hold of our customer base and order the units based on what our clientele wants. Therefore, as soon as we are finished contacting all Bumper Boy customers, we will be shipping out all the units that people ordered as a one time offer. After this, the unit will still be available, but not for the same cost.

We have just sent out flyers and postcards to our entire customer base, and will be following up over the next couple of weeks and placing everyone's orders that want them, since this is a one-time offer. This affects the shipping, and we will be getting the units out in April to all of our customers.

Thank you for your question Jason, and I hope I have answered it.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Gary, I have an upgrade transmitter and 3 receivers on order could you please let me know when these will be going out.Also are the receivers waterproof?
Really looking forward to them.
Thank you,

Jeff Gruber


----------



## Squirm88 (Oct 30, 2008)

Do you have to be the original owner to be eligible for the upgrade? I have two derby doubles with advanced sound that I would consider upgrading but I purchased them used from someone on this forum.


----------



## Monte09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Gary,

Hard to tell but it looks like the speaker is mounted differently in the pictures on the website. The old system was fragile at best and Im hoping that you did make a change. 

Are the upgrades warranted by Bumper Boy or Hawk?

Are the new shooters being sold with the Hawk electronics going forward?

Thanks for your time,

Steve


----------



## Bumper Boy (Mar 9, 2011)

labsforme said:


> Gary, I have an upgrade transmitter and 3 receivers on order could you please let me know when these will be going out.Also are the receivers waterproof?
> Really looking forward to them.
> Thank you,
> 
> Jeff Gruber


Hi Jeff,

I would be happy to let you know when these will be going out. I will make sure to post updates regularly on here when we best know when our customer base will be receiving.

As for the receivers being waterproof, they are definitely rain proof for conditions that people want to train in. The receivers themselves should never be submerged in water, as they're attached to the launcher or another third party device if you're using wingers or motion or retired gunners. But they will be able to battle the elements outdoors. Hope this helps!



Squirm88 said:


> Do you have to be the original owner to be eligible for the upgrade? I have two derby doubles with advanced sound that I would consider upgrading but I purchased them used from someone on this forum.


Hi there,

You don't have to be the original owner to be eligible for the upgrade, but if perhaps you can tell us where you bought the units from, such as a name so we can look it up in the system. We unfortunately had some theft issues in the past, and have to make sure we aren't supplying any units that were stolen. But if you call in, or place your order online, we would be happy to allow you to upgrade your two derby doubles with advanced sound.



Monte09 said:


> Hi Gary,
> 
> Hard to tell but it looks like the speaker is mounted differently in the pictures on the website. The old system was fragile at best and Im hoping that you did make a change.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,

Yes, the speakers are now mounted differently. How old are your units? The way in which the speakers were previously mounted was not the best of design, and we realize this. We have new ways to mount the speaker, as well as being in the process of manufacturing a new spring loaded speaker mount system that allows the machine to re-coil as much as it does, which allows the bumper distance, without cracking the speaker. 

As for warranty issues, Bumper Boy will be providing the brand new, 2 year warranty associated with the electronics. And yes, the new systems being sold, be it a 2/4/8/12 shooter are all being sold now with the new electronics. 

Thank you everyone, and once again Jeff, I will make sure to post regular updates on this site to make sure you're all informed on the latest information regarding the upgrade release date.


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Bumper Boy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> You don't have to be the original owner to be eligible for the upgrade, but if perhaps you can tell us where you bought the units from, such as a name so we can look it up in the system. We unfortunately had some theft issues in the past, and have to make sure we aren't supplying any units that were stolen. But if you call in, or place your order online, we would be happy to allow you to upgrade your two derby doubles with advanced sound.


So will this delay the order? I got the upgrades purchased for me as a late Christmas gift, so they placed the order in their name, and I bought units being upgraded used on the Classifieds here 3rd or 4th hand due to needing all new servos, wiring, etc. I have the order confirmation for the new electronics that they sent me to show they bought them for me and were awaiting shipping. If need be I can call you with all the info so they get shipped out on time, I was not aware this would be a problem.


----------



## Bumper Boy (Mar 9, 2011)

Jason Glavich said:


> So will this delay the order? I got the upgrades purchased for me as a late Christmas gift, so they placed the order in their name, and I bought units being upgraded used on the Classifieds here 3rd or 4th hand due to needing all new servos, wiring, etc. I have the order confirmation for the new electronics that they sent me to show they bought them for me and were awaiting shipping. If need be I can call you with all the info so they get shipped out on time, I was not aware this would be a problem.


Hi Jason,

This shouldn't delay an order that you've placed if you've already placed it. While I was not working with the company in December, someone should have informed you of this. I am very glad that Wally has sent me to this site, because it seems that quite a few people have had some questions or concerns unanswered in the past. I myself know how important forums and blogs are to a company's brand and name, and will make sure to be as active as possible to make sure your voiced concerns are heard. I will be glad to look further into your order here Jason, and make sure that you will have no delay whatsoever on your order. 

Please shoot me an email at:

[email protected]

I will make sure to respond, and if for some reason I haven't responded, I will continue to be here on the website if our email server is still acting up. I have allocated this duty to our graphic designer and website producer to make sure she is on top of this so that I am receiving all emails. Please send me a message Jason with your info, and perhaps your order number, and I can let you know what information I would need.

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

I sent along the order email and all that thanks for answering the questions on here.


----------



## Bumper Boy (Mar 9, 2011)

Jason Glavich said:


> I sent along the order email and all that thanks for answering the questions on here.


Hi Jason,

Hope you got my reply. We think that we may have fixed the email problem, as I definitely received yours, which is great news to me.

If anyone else has any problems with their units, or wants to learn more, please feel free to post here, or in a new topic, or email me directly.

Thank you all for your time,

Gary


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

Ay update on shipping dates yet?


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Gary,

You said that you were gathering customer data. I have not been contacted yet. How much to up grade two derby doubles with advanced sound?

Thank you.

Mary Beth Corsini


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

http://www.bumperboy.com/hawxdetails.php


$80 for the transmitter, $65 for each receiver.


----------



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

I talked to bumper boy, they are only doing 1 order, 5 weeks out. After that one order is done, this offer will no longer be available.
if you require on the old stuff, they will provide for free to get you up and running till the new electronics are in place


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

I need to send my electronics in - the unit finally died. Do I need to call to arrange this?


----------



## Ben_ferguson (Apr 5, 2011)

no unless you go to a 4 shoot.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I called in my upgrade order today, transmitter and four receivers. I was told they would not start shipping until May for two reasons: more response than expected and making sure a new product had all the kinks worked out.


----------



## Paula H (Aug 2, 2004)

It is 4 shooter. Does that matter?


----------



## BirdHntr (Apr 30, 2005)

Paula, call Gary at Bumper Boy, 1-800-729-3822 extension is 221. Tell him what you need whether it be repair of your unit or if you want to upgrade to the new electronics.
Carl


----------



## Jason Glavich (Apr 10, 2008)

So first it was expected to be around March, then April, now May!? I Hope the kinks are minimal and they ship sooner than that.


----------



## Bumper Boy (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry for the delay on the response, but I've been in and out of the office as I've been stricken with pneumonia. I do apologize, but I should be able to answer everyone's concerns and queries here now.

In regards to some people not having been contacted, we are currently sending out the final flyers and postcards, as well as follow up calls. It takes me a bit of time to contact everyone, but rest assured I am on it 10 hours a day when in the office. 

In regards to ordering new units, feel free to do it online at our store at:

http://store.bumperboy.com

Or you can always call me directly at 1-800-729-3822

Thank you to everyone here who has been supplying information, it is highly appreciated on my part. We are experiencing an extremely high number of calls in regards to placing orders for this product, which has delayed the process a bit. As with any new product, we want to make sure everything is great on the unit and don't want to rush a product out. The last thing any company would want is to send out a product that needs to be shipped back due to something we could've worked out. While I do apologize for the delay, I assure you that if there is a problem with your unit that isn't allowing you to function right now, please give me a call and we will work out anything for you. This way, you'll have your units in working order, and the only reason we'll be waiting on the units is pure excitement and anticipation!

I look forward to getting these units out to you folks and if you have any questions, feel free to email me, or post your questions here and I am back in the office now reading this forum daily.

Regards,

Gary Rossiter
Sales and Marketing coordinator 
Customer Service representative
[email protected]
1-800-729-3822 ext 221


----------



## Bumper Boy (Mar 9, 2011)

Paula H said:


> I need to send my electronics in - the unit finally died. Do I need to call to arrange this?


Paula,

Feel free to give me a call. We may be able to get your unit up and running without you sending it in. We also have a new customer service page with step by step instructions that may be able to fix your problem. Check out the page here:

http://www.bumperboy.com/support.php

If that doesn't work, call me directly at 1-800-729-3822 ext 221 and I'd be happy to get you up and working, and if we can't resolve your problems, I would be happy to get you an RMA number and get you the address to send it to.

Thanks Paula and I hope this helps.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

So is the rumor that shipping has been delayed to May true?


----------



## Bumper Boy (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi DoubleHaul,

More than likely, it will be May when the units go out. We have sent two of our engineers to do the final adjustments here over the next couple of weeks, and that's it. After that, these units will be ready to be shipped. There is no firm date yet set, so I apologize I can't give you one as of yet. As with any new product or invention, it sometimes takes more time than anticipated. That being said, if for any reason your unit is not working for you, please let us know. We don't want people to be waiting on the product line to come out because they can't train, rather just because they really want the product. I understand your anticipation as much as everyone else's, and I myself am looking forward to having these units out to you guys.

I hope this has answered your question here Double Haul, and know that we're doing everything we can to make sure that these units get out to you as quickly as possible.


----------



## jeffbuikema (Dec 2, 2009)

I hope so. Mine has been shipped. I will let you know is a couple of days.


----------



## bama stripes (Mar 13, 2008)

Has anyone received their new electronics ? If so, any comments ?


----------

